# How long will the bite hold?



## TXyakker (Aug 18, 2005)

If the surf actually stays flat for numerous days in a row, how long would the bite last? Would it start to die off after a few days?

Kind of looking to past experience here, as I don't really have any when it comes to numerous days of calm and green surf.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Only God knows all we can do is go when we can.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

IMO it seems to be best the first couple of days.

But by the time I get to go it's back to chocolate milk again....


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

I think the trout like the calm green water while the reds prefer it stirred up a bit.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Green to the beach. 2+ foot visibility at High island. Caught one on top. 23", lost a big fish early.


----------



## TXyakker (Aug 18, 2005)

I'll likely be headed down from San Antonio Saturday afternoon/evening, so we'll see how it holds and how the fish bite!!


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Green to the beach. 2+ foot visibility at High island. Caught one on top. 23", lost a big fish early.
> 
> You went again?? You're killing me here!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Back again in the morning for daylight bite. Didn't get down until 10 this morning after dropping the boys off at school.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

My opinion and experience, if it's calm for too long then it gets too clear. Too clear and bait fish high tail it out of there and the predator fish leave as well.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Surf is on fire with all kinds of activity. Bait everywhere. Saw some very large fish blowing up horse mullet about a hundred yards out. It was either sharks or tarpon crashing bait like crazy blowing stuff everywhere. Caught a couple hardhead on mirrolure and gaffy on top.


----------



## JimPoage (Aug 17, 2011)

I was at Surfside yesterday (6-2) and the surf was NOT flat or green. I stood on the second bar waist deep and water was splashing on my glasses. Caught sand trout and hardheads until I moved from Access Road 5 to 1 and at 7:00pm there was a trout bite for about 30 minutes until a million mullet went by and the it was back to sand trout.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

The bite will hold until Saturday AM. You can take that to the bank. 

Because Sat. is when I can go.


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

When its flat, after a few days the fish tend to move out..
You usually can catch some, but its never as good as that first couple of days with perfect conditions.

Why? I think its from a lack of oxygen in the water.
You need it to stir back up for a day or two and lay down again.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

The water has been green clear close to ss.
the further from there towards slp it gets stained to kinda muddy still good visibility but not clear.
But it comes and goes.. one minute it's clear the next it's stained.
so I think it will be good for days..
it's when it goes flat and CLEAR for a couple days is when the bite dies..
imo


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

You can usually get about 3 good days and it goes downhill from there. Often when it gets too clear for too long the mackeral, skipjack, jack cravelle, sharks, etc show up in big numbers.


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

We tear them up four and five days into the water getting flat! They are still there, as long as you can find them. Last year we had a trout bite on day five on a five day stretch in super clear water like i have never seen and we've been fishing the surf for many many years!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I can honestly say that it began Monday (when Im on 12's) and will end thursday at 6:31pm on thursday when I'm off and start my long change. Rain, wind, hail, snow, hurricanes will hit from friday to thursday next......

such is life, and my luck........


----------



## Surffshr (Jul 6, 2007)

Shaky said:


> I can honestly say that it began Monday (when Im on 12's) and will end thursday at 6:31pm on thursday when I'm off and start my long change. Rain, wind, hail, snow, hurricanes will hit from friday to thursday next......
> 
> such is life, and my luck........


Ain't this the truth!

Too flat doesn't work well for me down here CATCHING. Days in a row most times equals too flat. Chop and current will concentrate fish. The largest trout I've seen on the surf were just hanging out in dead flat clear surf...not interested in anything I put in front of them.

Wife and I got bit Sat and Sunday. Monday after work was dead. Didn't try last night due to the full moon. Probably look tonight and focus on getting out Thursday-Sunday.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Fish were still at High island today. Caught these three on top, pink skitterwalk, and had a few more blow ups. Had two others pull off and caught two dinks. The fish were scattered and not really schooled up. Had to search for them. They are on the move. 20", 21" and 22".


----------



## Paleo Dave (Jul 10, 2006)

Salty Dog said:


> You can usually get about 3 good days and it goes downhill from there. Often when it gets too clear for too long the mackeral, skipjack, jack cravelle, sharks, etc show up in big numbers.


I'm Down!


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

craps broken at work but taking tomorrow off anyway.. #5-#6 in the AM white tdi wagon.


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Fish were still at High island today. Caught these three on top, pink skitterwalk, and had a few more blow ups. Had two others pull off and caught two dinks. The fish were scattered and not really schooled up. Had to search for them. They are on the move. 20", 21" and 22".


What time was that?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

willygee said:


> What time was that?


First two at about 730, fished for a while and moved around chasing bait. Caught the last one around 1030. Lost a couple and ran the beach checking things out all morn. Hopped out at fishy looking water. Probably made 8 different wades. Beautiful morning.


----------



## TXyakker (Aug 18, 2005)

Made myself a flyrod holder for cruising the beach. I'm ready.....


----------



## BuckAgs (Mar 24, 2010)

They are still there along with some toothy creatures who have joined the party.


----------

